# Goose eggs for dogs?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I currently have an abundance of large goose eggs and am wondering if I can reduce the breakfast meal for my dogs a bit and mix in one raw goose egg for each dog. From 1.5 cups of dry food to 3/4 cup dry plus one raw goose egg? The dogs are a 40 pound and 70 pound english springer spaniel. TIA


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't know as you can cut their breakfast in half with the addition to of a couple of goose eggs, but you can cut it back some. I don't have geese, but just tonight my dogs got some duck and chicken eggs for supper. Your dogs will be quite happy to help get rid of your extras!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

That is so good to hear, thanks much! I will begin tomorrow to clear the goose eggs that are filling my fridge, they are huge!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

I would tend to start this slowly and cook the eggs first. Don't want to give the dogs runny stools! Uggh! LOL

Eggs are good nutrition but they are not a balanced diet...I'd not give a whole egg every day to one dog..I think you are interfering with complete nutrition. Maybe halfing an egg a day?? I am conservative with feeding and careful to make any changes slowly though. Just me I know. :shrug: 

Could you drain some of those eggs and use them for decorating? They are so beautiful!

LQ


----------

